# Java fern growing emersed?



## teban (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi guys, i know that many hobbyist grow anubias emersed but i was actually wondering if this can also be done for java ferns?

i would also like to ask if anubias and java fern takes nutrients from roots?


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes, both microsorum and anubias can be grown emersed. The certainly take in nutrients through roots in emersed form but I imagine they can also take them in through the leaves when immersed. In any case, if you're burying the roots of either species, make sure to leave the rhizome exposed.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

it didnt work for me, but i didnt have high humidity, maybe it would have worked better if i left the rhizome and the base of the leaves under water. but i didnt set out to grow it emersed, just kinda grew on my driftwood but high up.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

I've never done it, but I imagine I'd try to do it like a 'lucky bamboo' in rocks+water or an over-saturated medium of some sort.


----------



## hl0107 (Oct 20, 2004)

I got a friend who grows them in the bark that is used for growing orchids. She soaks the bark in water and ties the fern to it. Then she put them in a big jar with little water and put the lid on the jar to keep the humidity high. The jars are on a window so they take light from the sun. Every two weeks a little 20-20-20 general purpose fertilizer with a little water in the bark and that’s all. The ferns look great and very healthy.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

my only question is, can they be submerged afterward without loosing their leaves (sorry, hope you dont mind me stealing the thread for a single question)? it would be great to get ferns to grow faster (since no algae issues so you could pump light and nutrients), and then get big ferns fast for new tanks.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

according to a well trusted person here, ferns grow slower in emersed state.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

0_o

i guess you just have to dump 'em in water and wait.


----------

